

What's new in Rails 4.1 - kalv
http://coherence.io/blog/2013/12/17/whats-new-in-rails-4-1.html

======
soulcutter
I have a fairly strong aversion to the way they implemented enum for
ActiveRecord - choosing to back it with ints and also leaking that
implementation detail through using the ordering of the enums as the int is a
bad choice. Also the method name collision issues that go along with that are
just silly - it would be so much easier to just prefix the methods with the
column name, e.g. #status_new?

There's some other interesting stuff in there, though, and this is a good
writeup of some interesting features.

------
steven_yue
Great features. Now it really makes me to think about upgrading my rails 3
apps to 4.1

